# old shipmates



## ptrballard (Mar 4, 2008)

Im Looking For Anyone Who Was On The Old Oriana In 1986, I Was Working On The Bridge At The Time, Or If There Was Anyone Of The Crew That Did The Crew Concert For The Passengers On The Last Crew.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Peter, I was at Gravesend in 1985 with a lad called Sean, Unfortunately I don't remember his last name. We were quite pally then. He was due to join Oriana either late 85 or early 86. He came from somerset, but I cannot remember anything more about him. You may recall him joining perhaps? Best wishes Andy Straw (EX RFA)


----------

